# Maybe pregnant fish? I can't tell :.(



## Feesh-tiem (2 mo ago)

This is my first post here, bare with me.

Recently (past months) I got into fish tanks. I had a 9 gal bowfront, ended up changing my fish over to a normal 10 gal for convenience of tank shape. (They have been happier since moving, they don't just sit or pace on the glass like before, I don't believe it is a tank issue... (Although, again, could be wrong)
I have gotten all my current fish from Petco. Last time I went in I got two Variable Platy hybrid little dudes. They're cool, but when the lady went to tell me if they're m or f, she laughed and said I MIGHT have a pregnant fish. Since I have gotten her home, she has nipped all the others but specifically targets my Bumblebee platy (Chases, nips, but then other times she's cool)... She's round. She's kind of mean, not afraid to nip. I put her in the salt box for now (a small breeder box, she can move and turn around and stuff, it's just.. a small breeder box).

Current tank community includes one male Killifish and 3 female platys (from what I can tell, I could be totally wrong.)

Here's my issue.
I can't tell. And now it makes me question if one of my others may be. Any helpful advice would be appreciated, I have only ever has saltwater tanks and even then, my parents worked with it and I just admired the fish inside really, maybe fed them here and there. So a personal freshwater tank is something new and different compared to what area of aquariums I do know.

Is my fish just a salty fish or is she being hormonal and territorial because she is genuinely is pregnant??

Nippy fish, may not be the best pic, but it's what I could get at the moment :.)

















Bumblebee platy (fr. Mickey (Other variable platy))


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Shes pregnant. Need to add some live plants. And your gonna need a bigger tank as 3 females can have lots of babies.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

A bigger tank about 20 gallons in size is probably good enough since platies only have 18-20 young unless I am completely wrong. You can simply move the fry and sell them at one inch or so and still keep the fish in the same tank. I think they would enjoy live food big enough to fit into their mouths. If you are not worried about fry, they can be simple snacks to the other fish in the tank. I agree with adding more plants, since Platies like plants. It is not necessary but it can provide cover to the other fish in the tank. Caves are also helpful. A ten gallon Aquarium is not highly suitable for fish breeding, but you can breed fish in them. One potential way you can remove them is by using a water sifter, and move the fry to another tank. I think it's hilarious.


----------

